# Underground / Cave Viv for T's/ Amblypygi



## Realevil1 (Aug 23, 2017)

I saw this project a while ago and am wondering if anyone has done one similar?
the height of the "ground level is completely up to the creator. I think this Viv design would have huge potential in this area of the hobby. I would imagine Amblypygi or Arboeal spiders/T's would love a setup like this.

I am going to attempt a build one like this soon, and will post pictures along the way.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Realevil1 (Aug 23, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShyDragoness (Aug 23, 2017)

I think this is an awesome idea!


----------



## Ratmosphere (Aug 23, 2017)

Very cool idea!


----------



## vespers (Aug 23, 2017)

That particular viv is called "The Sinkhole" by the guy who made it, I've seen it posted other places in the past. That's a monstrous size enclosure for most any arachnid though...that Zoo Med Skyscraper terrarium is 3 feet tall with a 1 1/2 foot square foot print.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Realevil1 (Aug 23, 2017)

vespers said:


> That particular viv is called "The Sinkhole" by the guy who made it, I've seen it posted other places in the past. That's a monstrous size enclosure for most any arachnid though...that Zoo Med Skyscraper terrarium is 3 feet tall with a 1 1/2 foot square foot print.


A downsized version built in a 20" terrarium turned on its end would work.


----------



## Bipolar Spider (Aug 24, 2017)

Brilliant idea I used to build my vivs this way, inside their hide instead of the normal outside. Got the inspiration from these pics






Currently working on my Pulcra's setup, floating cork then a  series of tunnels under. She'll be able to access the top layer via a few holes and gaps in the cork. Underneath i'll build it as if IN the hide/hole

Reactions: Like 3 | Helpful 1


----------



## Realevil1 (Aug 25, 2017)

wow @Bipolar Spider please keep us updated. Those are fantastic!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bipolar Spider (Aug 25, 2017)

I finished this one mate but it didn't go the floating island route as I couldn't find the right cork today. What I did do was create 2/3 levels and series of tunnels underneath that. Here she is on 2nd floor






In the tunnels are maybe 3 different hallways the stretch ALL under the sub. I used these big bits you see plus smaller tubes you cant see, almost like a sewer pipe layout. Chilling on 3rd floor









From here I can see inside and she has cork and sub to chill out on, her water dish will go in in a while I have a little more fraffing to do

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bipolar Spider (Aug 25, 2017)

Sorry I didn't take any pics of the tunnel works underneath. The corks pushed right up to the front and back leaving her no room to fall, the left side will have a rock along with dish allowing her to get down if she decides to climb. As long as the safety parts done i'm all for experimenting, that picture you posted is giving me so many ideas!


----------



## Realevil1 (Aug 25, 2017)

Best things to build with. PVC, Expanding foam, and sheets of Aquarists foam.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MetaOvalis6668 (Nov 4, 2018)

Those are wonderful ideas. I have captured a couple (4) of Meta Ovalis this Fall and created a temporary underground like cage (with plexiglass candy box). This was not escape proof unfortunately, my 2 females escaped, 1 got eaten and my male has tried 2 times, at least I was able to take him back (he was not good at hiding). It will definitely needs an improvement.


----------

